# Sinking of the Edmund Fitzgerald



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

'tis 42 years this week that this Laker was lost....

This song by Gordon Lightfoot tells the tale well:-

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=75&v=9vST6hVRj2A

geoff


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

A haunting song by the lad from Orillia in Ontario. The weather on Lake Superior is something to behold with steep short waves which can reach amazing heights in a very short time. Speculation was she bottomed on Superior shoal which is a shallow spot close to the downdound track. Weather forecasting since this time has improved. The boat that was following noted the lights disappear and gave the alarm.
One time while on route to Thunder Bay I was caught out with a storm that developed quicker than forecast. I had to take shelter from the gale force SWly winds by steaming back and forward a 1/2 mile off the north part of Michipicoten Island for 12 hours. This on a multi engined boat. All but one engine was shut down. At the ends when we were nearing the time to turn we could see the wild seas and the wind whipping spray into the sky.We made it just in time as to have been caught out there would not have been funny!


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Thought you would have something to add to our knowledge...thanks
geoff


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

I knew nothing of this tragedy until I heard a similar song sung in one of the very best episodes of Due South, which then led me to the real story. 

It seems that Paul Gross hoped to use the original tune for the "Mountie on the Bounty" episode. He tried to secure the rights to use the song, but out of respect for the families who wished not to be reminded of the tragedy he didn't pursue the option. He instead wrote the similarly themed 




I particularly like the modern take on Heart of Oak - "Steel boats, iron men"

nina


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

There was a book written about this tragic episode, "The Gales of November."

I was in the States when it happened, and thought then how sad the loss was. I sent the book home to my Dad so that he could read it.


----------

